# 1 or 2 storms on 1/18 & 1/19/09 N.E.??



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

I have a customer that is disputing that on the 18th and 19th he believes we only had one storm. however i believe we had 2 since they were two separate events over on a 24 hour period. Is there any web site I could find that kind of information? I checked my local weather stations and i can't seem to find anything.

thanks


----------



## Fisher II (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm charging as 2. The second storm wasnt forecasted to be morethan an inch or 2. We got like 6in. People are just looking for an excuse to get out of paying. Bottom line you were out there the same amount of time as the first event I bet, and you need to be payed.


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

2 storms here on long island- was about 12 hours between


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

I charged my customers three times lol We plowed twice on the first storm then one again on the 2nd.


----------



## timmy1 (Apr 9, 2008)

It was 2 storms, in fact the sun came out here on sun the 18th afternoon.

I hate when they are that close too. It would be better if they were 4 days apart.


----------



## Allens LawnCare (Nov 4, 2006)

sir spaniourd;734093 said:


> I have a customer that is disputing that on the 18th and 19th he believes we only had one storm. however i believe we had 2 since they were two separate events over on a 24 hour period. Is there any web site I could find that kind of information? I checked my local weather stations and i can't seem to find anything.
> 
> thanks


The customers that I have Multiple accounts with for plowing, mowing etc give a small discount....for everyone else it was two storms, I went to bed with flurries forcasted through out the night, woke up to 6 inches on the ground, I can't control Mother Nature I can only mover her!


----------



## Dubliner (Aug 20, 2008)

2 storms here also, If I go out 2 times its per push and yes I went to bed expecting to see a dusting and awoke to 4 inches. Definitely 2 storms.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I charged for 2 storms also. Only had one complaint, so I guess it was a good move.


----------



## Snowaway (Sep 10, 2008)

Do you guys only plow once per storm? It snowed here for 11 days strait in early jan. something like 60". I plowed twice a day and billed full price for all of them. Sorry I don't mean to change the subject, just curios.


----------



## hotshot4819 (Oct 17, 2006)

2 storms here as well.

This year i am even charging for drifts and refreezes, I use to be nice and just do it,, but not anymore. 

people are being tight, paying beyond there 30 days, and not taking and early pay deals, so why should i give away a service..


----------



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

Thanks for the replies.
i guess this is going to be be one of those customers that I will have to let him go. As hard as it is I hate when people try to set their own prices after the drives are clean. I just feel sorry for him. I guess after 15 storms they are starting to feel the pinch...


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

i billed two storms to my few residentials
one guy complained and even said he shoveled one time (true but he did leave the end full so i cleaned it for him 1/2charge)
wrote a note on the invoice and made partial payment.. dropping him tomorrow


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

ColliganLands;736293 said:


> i billed two storms to my few residentials
> one guy complained and even said he shoveled one time (true but he did leave the end full so i cleaned it for him 1/2charge)
> wrote a note on the invoice and made partial payment.. dropping him tomorrow


lol good, because those are the ones that are always looking to get it for 1/2 price or complain to have the bill reduced.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Snowaway;736116 said:


> Do you guys only plow once per storm? It snowed here for 11 days strait in early jan. something like 60". I plowed twice a day and billed full price for all of them. Sorry I don't mean to change the subject, just curios.


Depends for me. Most residentials I have are per storm. All the commercials are under contracts.


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

I just sat down and did my billing- I decided full price for 1st storm and about 25% discount for second storm. The grand total was about 3-4" for both so not a lot of snow, it was easy. Giving everyone a l;ittle break- hopefully will prevent compaints and be fair to me as well.


----------

